# Calgary v Vancouver



## dazzamh (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi - my wife and I are planning to move from Australia to Canada in March 2014. We're trying to decide on where to land - Calgary or Vancouver (or Toronto or somewhere else)??

Just wondering what people's thoughts are? As I understand it, Vancouver is a bigger, "better" city that's more mild weather but rains a lot. The employment situation is OK, but probably not as good as Calgary.

On the other hand, Calgary's weather is a bit more extreme (i.e. warmer, and more snow), but the employment situation is a bit better given the oil & gas industries. 

I work for our local Council doing financial planning and budget management, so would like to work in something like this industry if possible.

Any thoughts or assistance would be greatly appreciated!


Thanks,
--
Darren.


----------

